

OpenSSH Security guidelines - mozilla
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Security/Guidelines/OpenSSH

======
djmdjm
This all seems good advice for an organisation with fairly heterogenous
client/server populations.

~~~
zobzu
Seems also to work if you have only cutting edge SSH (since its split by
modern/intermediate) which is nice

------
anonbanker
I set this up on my servers, and not a single Android ssh client was able to
connect, or even read the keys generated on another device.

This seriously affects my confidence in the security of Android.

~~~
mozilla
The intermediate setup should normally work for you, at least with some
clients. Seems ok with JuiceSSH.

